# Is his neck low-set?



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I think it does look low set enough that fitting that breast collar on him might be difficult.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The key is to have the central breastplate area to fit enough below the neck that the horse can lower it's head without being constricted. That doesn't mean the horse can graze without it becoming tight.

Get one that has long enough saddle straps that the central fitting area can be adjusted that way. 

This five point shows where the central area should fit JUST below the neck.










Traditional hunting breastplate










I've seen beefier horses than yours fitted with a breastplate. There are breastplates that are fully adjustable.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's no 'beefier' than most of the heavier type of hunting horses you see in the UK and they wear breastplates. Shires do a 5 point with the sheepskin pressure point pads - I have one and it seems pretty decent - it would probably work better on your lad than the style you've linked too


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot! I will probably get a hunting style one then - seems like a safer choice, and an easier fit, too.


----------

